

Show HN: wute.vc - Venture Capital Lectures at Washington U. in St. Louis - philip1209
http://wute.vc/2012/09/press-release-wute-vc-student-group-launching-venture-capital-lecture-series-at-wustl/

======
philip1209
There has been a big push for entrepreneurship at our university, from
department heads, organizations, and alumni. My project for the semester is
bringing VC experiences to campus. We have secured our first speaker from
Silicon Valley, and will be announcing the event as soon as the date is
finalized with the speaker.

We are also fortunate to have Cultivation Capital as a founding sponsor - we
have access to their partners and portfolio companies for events.

If you know of anybody interested in speaking, please shoot me an email at
mail@philipithomas.com.

